# interest payment



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

I filed late sent my check which has been cashed but haven't heard anything about the interest I have to pay.
Does it normally take a while? 


TIA

Bernie McKenna


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

Abramns -- If you're asking about U.S. taxes; the answer is yes, it can take awhile. Are your sure you filed late? Overseas taxpayers get an automatic 2 month extension, so the filing date for overseas taxpayers is 15 June, without filing for an extension, and of course you always have an option to file for a 6 month extension (which I recommend.)

https://www.irs.gov/individuals/international-taxpayers/us-citizens-and-resident-aliens-abroad

I have no idea about the Netherlands. Cheers, 255


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As with so many IRS matters, as long as you've filed, no news is good news. And with interest rates as paltry as they are lately, it may simply not be worth their time and effort to bother to bill you for the interest, if there is any.

Relax, and enjoy each day that nothing from the IRS appears in your mail box.


----------



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks.

Bernie


----------

